# Flea, Tick, Lice protection for outdoor rabbits



## sdellin (Jan 13, 2011)

I have four rabbits now. I had three: one in the house and two outdoors, rescued from the shelter. I recently got another bunny and put her outdoors with my house bunny, who always seemed happier when I took him outside. So now I have four outdoor bunnies.

I am wondering what would be the best insect protection for them. I read up on advantage, but don't know if they have a spray. I use frontline spray on my chickens and poultry dust on my goats. I use frontline spot on for my dogs. But not sure what to use on the bunnies.

Any suggestions?


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 13, 2011)

i've read that basil is a good insect preventative - gets rid of flies and mozzzies and possibly fleas?

maybe plant basil around the perimeter of their cages (plus it's a yummy treat for them to eat!!!!) and line open parts of their cages with fly screen?


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Jan 13, 2011)

all the years we lived on the farm and I've had outdoor rabbits, I've NEVER sprayed them for fleas, and they never got them. And I'd be scared spraying that stuff on my chickens. 

The one rabbit that got fleas, he was inside and our dogs and cats got them and he eventually did.


I would be careful using that type of stuff on animals its not intended for.


----------

